# SLDLs



## JasnoE (Sep 12, 2006)

SLDLs What are they i always see them but i dont know what they are


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Hamstrings/BBStrBackStrLegDeadlift.html


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 14, 2006)

Hm, that's a great site and it gives a good description of the SLDL, but isn't it STIFF legged deadlift? Your legs don't have to be perfectly straight, but they have to remain stiff throughout the set, correct?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2006)

Witchblade said:


> Hm, that's a great site and it gives a good description of the SLDL, but isn't it STIFF legged deadlift? Your legs don't have to be perfectly straight, but they have to remain stiff throughout the set, correct?


 
Thats what i thought. I dont like movements that lock out the knees.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Sep 14, 2006)

SLDL's can be Stiff or Straight Legged Dead Lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 14, 2006)

SLDL- traditionall done with completely straight legs, standing on top of a platform, and allowing the lower back to round.  the old timers did this as a "stretching" exercise.

RDL- done with more of a bend in the knee (but the knees are fixed and don't actively bend) and a flat back (much safer).


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, i prefer RDLs in that case.


----------

